# webcam driver for OS9



## phila67 (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to get my Logitech Quickcam running on my G4 that curently has 9.2 installed. Everywhere I look has drivers for OSX (macam / ionix) - can anyone help?

Phila67


----------



## bobw (Jan 8, 2007)

Logitech has drivers for OS 9 for a couple cameras you could try;

http://logitech/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,crid=1795,contentid=5973,osid=12

http://logitech/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=1795,contentid=5959


http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macos/2481


----------

